# View computer memory addresses



## Karl_T (Sep 25, 2017)

I have absolutely been pulling my hair out this problem for over a month...

My control uses and adlink 7296 card for IO
http://www.adlinktech.com/PD/web/PD_detail.php?pid=20#

This card is cabled to four  opto 22 relay racks like this one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/G4PB24-Opto...261294&hash=item2f06db9231:g:g94AAOSwcj5ZXnRz

In turn  the boards are populated with opto 22 input or output modules
https://www.alliedelec.com/opto-22-...8U1iVliD2BrRDEX6KA57LgUASfPkjmFxoCfVQQAvD_BwE



I can NOT get all the inputs and outputs to work. Generally in banks of 12 or one half of an opto board.

I've tried all the hardware six ways from Sunday. three different adlink cards, multiple cables, multiple boards, two OS (Win7 and XP), two computers



OK, next I want to try to look at the low level bits in the computer memory to answer the question is the IO even getting into the computer?  On device manager, I know the IO  beginning address.  is there a neat way to look at the next 96 bits to see their state in real time?


----------



## Dave Paine (Sep 25, 2017)

Do you mean something like this software?

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/heap_memory_view.html

I used to have a lot of utilities like this back in the DOS days.  That was when we measured the RAM in kB not GB.  LOL


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 25, 2017)

That is really strange.  I would expect to find banks of 8 would work or not work.  12 modules seems like an odd number.  Is it possible that the banks are configured as inputs or outputs in software and you have a mix of input and outputs in the offending banks?

This might be helpful also, there are some wiring differences in the newer OPTO 22 racks, this Galil app note explains it.  http://www.galilmc.com/download/application-note/note5450.pdf


----------



## Karl_T (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for that link.  I'll give it a try.

  Right now I'm trying a third complete new computer. I'm down to LONG shots here. I need to run Win7 and the first computers I tried were built in the XP days. So, i bought a HP DC7900 tower off eBay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Dc-7900-...-HD-Win-7-Office-2010-PC-Tower-/152690965541? I just found out the case is not large enough to hold the Galil card   Got to butcher it.

Anyway, now it will be a couple days to this trial.

I'm going going nuts here (short trip for me) Tried everything three times over. I'm down to blaming software.  But years of experience has taught me software don't break like this.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 25, 2017)

One side note, Grayhill racks have the older wiring configuration if that helps.  That's what I use with Galil extended I/O


----------

